# results



## John Starkey (8 Jan 2010)

When are the results coming out,i am on tender hooks here and at my age that aint good   ,
regards john.


----------



## samc (8 Jan 2010)

i am really looking foward to the results too


----------



## Jase (8 Jan 2010)

Me too


----------



## George Farmer (8 Jan 2010)

The judging team are co-ordinating results as we speak.  

Some of us are very busy with non-UKAPS stuff so please be patient and expect the results out by early February 2010.

Thanks very much to all for entering and I personally look forward to having a good look at every entry!


----------



## Steve Smith (9 Jan 2010)

Yes, sorry guys.  Life has been very hectic of late. I'm moving house in a few weeks and I'm essentially packing up all my tanks for a while   I also have far too much junk and I'm trying to drastically reduce my belonging!


----------



## Jase (5 Feb 2010)

How're we looking for the results Steve?


----------



## Steve Smith (5 Feb 2010)

I need to start poking judges with a stick   I'm on it!


----------



## George Farmer (5 Feb 2010)

I can't speak for the other judges but I should have some time next week to crack on with the judging.

Apologies for the delay.  Dan, Graeme and I are super busy with preparations for various forthcoming UKAPS events - we're off to Tropica, Denmark next week, filming a TV show for Sky One at the end of the month (official announcement soon) and planning UKAPS @ Vivarium for March.

Please bear with us.


----------



## Steve Smith (5 Feb 2010)

It's mostly my fault, as I've been stupendously busy moving house and selling/giving away most of my tanks/fish    (going for the sympathy vote here!   )

The competition prizes have increased a little.  We have:

*Â£25 to spend with one of our sponsors* (winner to nominate which sponsor, and a voucher will be purchased by me and sent).
*UKAPS tool station* - Winner will be one of the first to own one!
*A group of Cherry shrimp* from London Dragon (if not wanted these will be auctioned off and proceeds donated to UKAPS).

Second and third places will get *Â£10 each* to spend with one of our sponsors (same as above - nominate a sponsor and I will send a voucher through).

Fluid Sensor Online have kindly offered:
Winner: *Â£20 voucher for the winner along with a bottle of Excel*
Second: *Â£5 voucher and a bottle of Excel*
Third: *a bottle of Excel*

TMC have kindly offered *A goodie bag*


----------



## Jase (19 Feb 2010)

Fantastic prize pot there!

Just a gentle nudge - i'm getting it in the neck from the missus asking me how I got on


----------



## samc (19 Feb 2010)

im still looking foward to them. i shouldnt say they will be long now. i hope


----------



## TBRO (3 Mar 2010)

Any news from those "In the Know" ?


----------



## Stu Worrall (3 Mar 2010)

i wouldnt mind updating my pico thread too as the tank is still running on my windowsill


----------



## TBRO (3 Mar 2010)

That's cool Stu, I'd really like to see how the fissidens is looking!


----------



## George Farmer (3 Mar 2010)

TBRO said:
			
		

> Any news from those "In the Know" ?


Humble apologies.  We haven't forgotten!

The judges are still collating their results.  From my own perspective picking the winner from the Top 5 is very tricky!


----------



## Graeme Edwards (3 Mar 2010)

Hi all, the results will be presented Saturday the 13 of March.

Good luck


----------



## andyh (3 Mar 2010)

Exciting!  :text-+1:


----------



## samc (13 Mar 2010)

will they be out today?


----------



## JamesM (13 Mar 2010)

samc said:
			
		

> will they be out today?


Doesn't look like it


----------



## aquaticmaniac (13 Mar 2010)

Waiting for the results brings excitement to life on a cold, damp boat   
I'm sure they'll be posted soon!


----------



## TBRO (14 Mar 2010)

Any news, I'm dying to see update shots of those who have kept their pico's going!


----------



## andyh (14 Mar 2010)

Where are they then?


----------



## Simon D (14 Mar 2010)

Obviuosly a close descision, much deliberation going on!


----------



## George Farmer (15 Mar 2010)

Not long now!  We promise!

Just awaiting our guest judge's (Jason Baliban) final results, so expect something soon...


----------

